# Ethernet Adapter Speed



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know what speed the ethernet adapter in the NZ TiVo model is?


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't believe TiVo have ever specified, it seems to be just plain 10/100. It's not Gb.

Peter.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

All of the US models are 10/100. It really shouldn't matter since everything it does is severely limited by the CPU and it can't even drive a wireless G (54Mbps) anywhere near capacity.


----------



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I figure no point in upgrading my network to Gb.


----------



## Bilopete (Sep 18, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> All of the US models are 10/100. It really shouldn't matter since everything it does is severely limited by the CPU and it can't even drive a wireless G (54Mbps) anywhere near capacity.


I have trying to work on a way to speed up my transfers between the TiVo and PC but is seems the major limiting factor is the TiVo itself! So how does the US Ethernet adapter overcome this?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bilopete said:


> I have trying to work on a way to speed up my transfers between the TiVo and PC but is seems the major limiting factor is the TiVo itself! So how does the US Ethernet adapter overcome this?


It doesn't.


----------

